#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Jammu B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

## jaivinder

YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT: 2016

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Airport:
*
Nearest Airport : Jammu Airport

Distance from Airport : 10km

*Railway Station:
*
Nearest Railway Station : Jammu Railway Station

Distance from Railway Station : 10km

*MODE OF ADMISSION:
*
It is a two step process. One need to qualify JEE (Main) and then take JEE (Advanced). Admissions are based on the JEE (Advanced) rank.

*COURSES OFFERED:
*
*B.TECH
*
Computer Science & Engineering

Electrical Engineering

Mechanical Engineering

*SEAT MATRIX:
*
*TOTAL SEATS*
*Branch*
*Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
30

Electrical Engineering
30

Mechanical Engineering
30

*Total*
*90*


*
CATEGORY-WISE SEATS
General*
*Branch*
*OP Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
15

Electrical Engineering
14

Mechanical Engineering
15

*Total*
*44*



*OBC*
*Branch*
*OBC-NCL Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
8

Electrical Engineering
8

Mechanical Engineering
7

*Total*
*23*



*SC
**Branch*
*SC Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
4

Electrical Engineering
5

Mechanical Engineering
4

*Total*
*13*


*
ST
**Branch*
*ST Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
2

Electrical Engineering
2

Mechanical Engineering
3

*Total*
*7*



*General-PwD*
*Branch*
*OPPD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0

Electrical Engineering
1

Mechanical Engineering
0

*Total*
*1*


*
OBC-PwD*
*Branch*
*OBC-NCL-PD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0

Electrical Engineering
0

Mechanical Engineering
1

*Total*
*1*


*
SC-PwD*
*Branch*
*SCPD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
1

Electrical Engineering
0

Mechanical Engineering
0

*Total*
*1*


*
ST-PwD
**Branch*
*STPD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0

Electrical Engineering
0

Mechanical Engineering
0

*Total*
*0*








  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Allahabad B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT GOA B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

----------

